# The Quickening Heart



## Sterling (Nov 29, 2009)

With the onslaught of the Books, Music, TV, & Movies forum, I thought I would move my story from the blogs, to an area where it mights get more reads, and thoughts.

This story is currently in part: 7

Previous installments are in the spoiler. If you have read the others, then disregard the spoiler! <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/smile.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="smile.gif" />



Spoiler



I woke up, I vaguely remember what I did last night, and what I remembered left a sobering thought: 'why was I letting him experiment on me?' I remember replying to that faithless AD, it's contents described perfectly my life's attributes, though the list is short it was alluring to my curiosity. I mean come on how can an AD in a newspaper describe me so effectively? Out of curiosity I visited the address listed in the AD. The office of the good doctor K. Goodright, a cyberneticist, and an inventor.

His promises were good and had structure to them. He said that after he was finished with me I would no longer be a nobody, a below average person with no particular skills but one: the ability to react fourteen times faster than an average human. He ran some tests on me, none of which hurt I might add. Finally he said, "You are the perfect subject for this experiment." He then went on to explain that he was going to have to replace my bones with a Stainless Titadmintium hybrid metal that was apparently the most corosion resistant, and strongest substance known to man, even stronger than diamonds, and lighter than aluminum. This is a relativly new substance, but in every application it has acceled greatly!

The operation went smoothly, and I felt almost no pain while my wounds were healing. Little did I know that he had put a computer in my brain that when operational would control almost every aspect of my life. Almost a year had passed since my operation and for some reason I could lift a truck like it was nothing (a semi mind you) I attributed it to my bones being the strongest substance in the world, so I gave it no more thought. A few days after my discovery the good doctor called me into the operating room, he strapped me into a chair and put something over my head, not unlike those outdated salon hair driers. The doctor called out to me and said this is gonna hurt ALOT because no pain medication will stop the pain for this operation. I thought to my self "oh shit..." I heard a voice that said "psy beam connected" and I knew nothing more.

When I woke, I found out that I had been in a coma for a week. Apparently the doctor had planned for that. He had been busy, and had not only programmed the computer in my head, but had installed an Altair inspired foot long concealed hand blade which at the mearest thought it would extend and retract, then I discovered that I could create and harden a unknown mental field, he had also installed Rocket Propelled Boots, and the last thing I discovered was something that shot a beam similar to a pencil laser pointer, but shot an amazingly powerful beam that burned through the wall ahead of me.

Three days after I woke, the doctor waltzed in like he owned me and said, "Your training begins today." all the while pulling slowly a palm computer out of his pocket. I knew I had to get that away from him, so I rushed him. He tapped onscreen, and I stopped dead in running motion. I looked at him with an expression that could have killed, and would have if he hadn't had control of my right eye (that had the laser). He told me that all the technology that was inside of me was way to advanced for the year 2009, but he said his dreams were so creative that he could do almost everything imaginable. He said, "Your training will begin... now!" I suddenly spoke, "You have spoken repediatly about training, what the crap are you talking about?"

He replied, "I am going to send you to take out the Japanese Nintendo homebase. This is but a test to see how powerful you are at infiltration and assasination, of course they will stand no chance, as they are only office workers!"

I thought to myself, "oh nuts not Nintendo, though I am mad about shovelware shit they didn't do anything to deserve being horribly massacred." I had no choice though, and I was automatically moving towards the door, grabbing plane tickets from the printer on the way out.

I was on the plane thinking deep thoughts, trying to find a way out, but it was a bleak outlook. I started to doze off then my arms and legs started to sigh into action. they walked me to the airplane's restroom. I thought to myself, "What the fuck is up?!" then it hit me (it was a pun that I would laugh at later) I was up, but I was about to be grounded, and it wasn't a pleasant thought! as soon as my arms locked the door, and before I knew it I had blasted a manhole sized hole in the bottom of the fuselage with my right eye. As I jumped I heard screaming, and the familiar sound of O2 masks dropping from above. I suddenly had an unwanted memory surface, one that I had not known I had until then. I remembered a memory of flying in an airplane like this 747. In the memory in either seat beside me were secret service agents, on their lapels though they wore a strange pin that made me think of the back of a one dollar bill, only the unfinished pyramid was upside down. I was in a straight jacket, and I heard the agents talking about the airplane.

"This is a jet for convicts, why are we only carrying this small child?", Lagent said.

"Conair is the only thing secret enough to fly this dangerous cargo." Ragent replied.

Those words said they lapsed into silence, and I came back to reality as I plunged through a chilly cloud at terminal velocity. I saw the dropzone and automatically reached for the ripcord. I heard the rustle of the parafoil and my uncontrollable arms guided me there. The dropzone was directly on top of the building, and on landing the parachute vaporized into dust. I heard The doctor in my head, "Your mission will begin in five minutes, I am sending the floor plan to the HUD in your right eye. When it popped up, I gave an audible gasp. The doctor said, "Impressive isn't it? You are the first to have a holo projector pupil, now get Ready!" 

My legs moved autonomously towards the rooftop door, then the doc said, "Your target has been changed to the Ubisoft studios for crimes of publishing Shovelware Shit. Wait there for futher orders."
"Not like I have any choice do I"

"No, as a matter of fact you don't!", He said after laughing maniacally for several seconds

"You sicken me."

Finally a plane came by and a grapple flew from the backup 'chute compartment on my backpack. the irresistable force caused me to be shot from the ground and into midair. I lapsed into a trance as I was pulled into the cargo bay, and while in that trance I found myself able to browse the filestructure of my brain. There in all its infamy was a file titled "total lock on everything but speech code" I could to my amazment, modify it. I deleted the whole damn thing, and to my relief I could move again! With my new found freedom I browsed the internet at 30,000 feet and I posted a topic on GBAtemp, which got modded immediatly, and the reason: Browsing at 30k feet is not news. I finally decided to do something constructive and hack the Doc's mainframe and delete his research and control busses. After that was done I called the Doc and said, "I am no longer a nobody."
He tried to call back, but I blocked his number, so he left a message. I didn't even take the time to use my laser, I just went through roof with my rocket boots. As I flew his message was, I know your history, and there will be no country for freaks!

...

Its been two years since I escaped the Doctor and the life I knew was utterly transformed from an average teenager (though I'll admit "emo"), 
to a machine of war, and a way of making nefarious ends meet. I have blocked the doctor completely out of my computer system, and have instated
a completely new wireless security protection that I built from the ground up. The intellect came from a new feature
in my system (well a flaw) that the doctor had not intended. I could send crawler programs onto the internet and when
the information gets back, the information is stored in a database in my brain, and then the flaw in the system would stimulate
my brain to take the information and project it into my brain, then my brain would make connections that even a trained 
scientist would not even dream of. The computer also stimulates my brain to use 110% of brain capacity, due to extended 
memory in my computer. This causes Development in the parts of my brain that deals with logic and learning (and more most likely).

I have been living in a cave somewhere in the world. I am not going to reveal what loacation for fear that there is some part of
my hardware that I have not bent to my will, and is still loyal to the doctor. In my spare time I have been most notably taking IQ tests,
and apparently I am at least twice as smart as the world's most intelligent person. It is causing quite a buzz in the scientific community
as my score grows more every time. There has been speculation as to weather or not this is a new government type AI, and in a
way it is. While I am not amusing myself with astonishing the scientific community, I am playing video games. Yes, you heard it, 
I am in a cave somewhere in the world and I am playing video games (mostly online). Today I coded a whole PS3 emulator from scratch
and I have actually given the source code to the world, though weather or not any current personal computer on the face of the earth could run 
the damn thing is yet to be determined. On any online game I am the best of any game, I am always the person you can never kill. 
I am the person you would never want to run into in a dark allyway without some form of weapon. I switch from game to game, and
now I am on Halo today.

I have been thinking about my life, how it has been filled with tragity, and despair. I never knew my parents, and I have never known
any kin. All I know is that my parents died under suspicious circumstances, and I am debating on weather or not to pursue my past to 
discover why my future is filled with bounty hunters, and government officials. I am debating weather or not I should just accept things
the way they are, or to follow my heart and kill anyone that opposes me. This is me signing off.

Then I drift into a fitful sleep of dreams, and promises to myself.

Using a self induced sleep function is always useful, it also allows me to view my radar system, 
and monitor local and international radio station. My mind is like an all band radio on steroids. 
Music, emergency bands, police bands, and a few underground radios. They can all speak to me
and alert me to emergencies, and since I feel like superman, I have felt like helping people. 
Though my debate continues to pull me towards a life of revenge, and a search for the truth, I will try not to be a scourge of humanity!

Something awoke me, and I did not detect anything on my radar, and nothing tripped my motion detecting
alarms. Then I realized there is a flood of information spamming my system. They all said the same thing:
"Contact Raybar." I did not know a Raybar, so I was more than slightly suspicious, and as soon as I terminated the "threat",
I did a few checks on the people who were my worst enemies to see if any of them had any nicknames, past names, or even code names.
They all returned Raybar back as a negative. So I sent out my hacker crawl bots onto the internet. As I waited 
for the results from the internet, and the top secret areas that were only known to a few people, I got on Call of 
Duty Reflex to see if my clan mates were on (after all why not get into a clan to have fun). Before I could though, I got my results. 
There were many people named Raybar, but there was only one place named Raybar: "Raybar funeral services".
It was in an old western town, named Steamboat. I geared up, put on my Digi Camo, and picked up my most trusty
weapons: Two single fire, extended clip Glocks.I was traveling light, and when I took off my heartbeat quickened. 
I took no notice of it, and let the autopilot take over as I lapsed into one of my higher thought trances.



I went over several equations for bullet trajectories for a weapon I was developing, when my mind wandered (as a typical
teenager's mind often does). It went from a virtual piece of paper, to a black screen. It looked old, maybe 90's tech. I decided 
to try and type something: "Hey is anyone listening?"

I heard a whirring noise, then some type popped onto the screen: "Who are you, and how did you contact us?"

I thought to myself, "What is this a virtual place in my mind?", but the type came out as: "My name is Silva, and 
I don't know how I contacted you, but here I am... And you are?"

There was more whirring, and then there was a beep, and more type: "Hmmm, Silva you say? Well then, you 
are who we have been looking for."

I had heard this before, and I typed: "I am not interested in anything you have to offer!" I cut the link abruptly, and 
wondered how I linked up to a computer somewhere. Then another thought caught a hold of me: "What was I 
thinking about?" I had little time to think as the auto pilot dinged: "Destination almost reached!" I came out of my
trance, and the first thing I saw was two fighter jets screaming towards me at Mach 5. I saw a spurt of smoke
trail from the back of one of its missile tubes. I reacted the millisecond I saw the smoke. I typed into the computer:
"Evasive action required, NOW!" Since I created this program I no longer needed to be the sole pilot of my head. Now 
that I had given the order to evade, I popped my blade and flew straight at the hawk destroyer, and as it approached, 
I dodged it, and neatly dismembered the warhead from the missile. When I turned towards the fighters, they were tucking
tail at Mach 7 back to where ever they took off from. I thought to myself: "I am too tough for them, thats why they are running."
But as I turned to go to Steamboat I knew that there was a more sinister reason.
---

next: part 8. <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/smile.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="smile.gif" />


----------



## Sterling (Nov 30, 2009)

Story has been updated, it is now in part 7. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





This is not a bump either.


----------

